# Book up for grabs



## graham56 (22 Sep 2009)

"Put me back on my bike, In search of Tom Simpson."

Usual format, leave name and winner to be picked at weekend.


----------



## longers (22 Sep 2009)

Please, ta.


----------



## addictfreak (22 Sep 2009)

Would you add my name to the draw please Graham


----------



## Corvette chic (22 Sep 2009)

also mine please


----------



## eldudino (22 Sep 2009)

Yarp!


----------



## Panter (22 Sep 2009)

Please


----------



## captainhastings (22 Sep 2009)

looks good read me too please


----------



## nosherduke996 (23 Sep 2009)

Hope i am not to late can you count me in please


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (23 Sep 2009)

Me too, please.


----------



## lordjenks (23 Sep 2009)

me as well please


----------



## Chappy (23 Sep 2009)

Me please as well


----------



## CeeDee51 (24 Sep 2009)

Yes please!


----------



## trustysteed (24 Sep 2009)

ta!


----------



## cubby (24 Sep 2009)

would be great if you could add me to your list too please .... 

Thanks


----------



## D4v0 (24 Sep 2009)

me too please.


----------



## graham56 (26 Sep 2009)

Winner is Panter. Send me a PM with your address dudde and i`ll


----------



## graham56 (26 Sep 2009)

post the book next week


----------



## Campfire (26 Sep 2009)

Me too, please.


----------



## Panter (26 Sep 2009)

Thanks buddy, appreciated


----------

